# automatic to manual conversion



## Guest (Nov 20, 2002)

Hey whats up everybody im new to this site. I think im bout to but an old 89 240sx but its automatic(boo auto's suck!!), anyways, i need to know how to convert it to a manual tranny...if you have done it please give me info, give me sites about it, or give me places that sell kits to convert(do they have those). Also, this car overheats often and its got a practically brand new radiator, i am planning on switching to an sr20det but i would like to have this running well while i prepare the rest of the car for the sr20det. Thanks for everything.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2002)

save the auto and buy a 5 spd SR that when u do the swap


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you can buy an sr20det and swap it with ur automatic 240sx and do a 5spd at the same time?


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2002)

Yes of course you can switch to manual...it's not that hard, just need the pedal assembly, master cylinder, and clutch hydro line.

You might try bleeding the air out of your coolant, there should be a bleed screw on the coolant outlet from the engine. Also, make sure your clutch fan isn't worn out. 

Dave


----------

